# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Shania Twain

## *~Rexhina~*

Per fansat e Shania Twain. 

*Don't Be Stupid*------- (kjo kenga eshte nje nga te preferuarat)
Written by Twain/Lange

You're so complicated----you hang over my shoulder
When I read my mail
I don't appreciate it
When I talk to other guys
You think they're on my tail

I get so aggravated when I get off the phone
And get the third degree
I'm really feelin' frustrated
Why don't you take a pill and put a little trust in me
And you'll see

BRIDGE 1:

Don't freak out until you know the facts
Relax

CHORUS:

Don't be stupid---you know I love you
Don't be ridiculous---you know I need you
Don't be absurd---you know I want you
Don't be impossible

BRIDGE 2:

I'm mad about you (I'm mad about you)
Can't live without you (can't live without you)
I'm crazy 'bout you (I'm crazy 'bout you)
Don't be stupid---you know I love you

Stop overreacting
You even get suspicious when I paint my nails
It's definately distracting
The way you dramatize every little small detail

Don't freak out until you know the facts
Relax----Max

(CHORUS)

(BRIDGE 2)

Don't be stupid---you're my baby

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

*Man! I Feel Like A Woman!* (besoj se cdo femer e pelqen kete keng   :Lulja3:  )
Written by Twain/Lange

(Let's go girls)

I'm going out tonight - I'm feeling alright
Gonna let it all hang out
Wanna make some noise - really raise my voice
Yea, I wanna scream and shout

No inhibitions - make no conditions
Get a little outta line
I ain't gonna act politically correct
I only wanna have a good time

Bridge:

The best thing about being a woman
Is the prerogative to have a little fun and...

Chorus:

Oh, oh, oh, go totally crazy - forget I'm a lady
Men's shirts- short skirts
Oh, oh, oh, really go wild - yea, doin' it in style
Oh, oh, oh, get in the action - feel the attraction
Color my hair - do what I dare
Oh, oh, oh, I wanna be free - yea to feel the way I feel
Man! I feel like a woman!

The girls need a break - tonight we're gonna take
The chance to get out on the town
We don't need romance - we only wanna dance
We're gonna let our hair hang down


(Chorus)

I get totally crazy
Can you feel it
Come, come, come on baby
I feel like a woman

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

My FAVORITE

*That Don't Impress Me Much*
Written by Twain/Lange

I've known a few guys who thought they were pretty smart
But you've got being right down to an art
You think you're a genius - you drive me up the wall
You're a regular original, a know-it-all



Bridge:

Oh-oo-oh, you think you're special
Oh-oo-oh, you think you're something else
Okay, so you're a rocket scientist
That don't impress me much
So you got the brain but have you got the touch
Don't get me wrong, yeah I think you're alright
But that won't keep me warm in the middle of the night
That don't impress me much

I never knew a guy who carried a mirror in his pocket
And a comb up his sleeve just in case
And all that extra hold hel in your hair oughtta lock it
'Cause Heaven forbid it should fall outta place

(Bridge)

Okay, so you're Brad Pitt
That don't impress me much
So you got the looks but have you got the touch
Don't get me wrong, yeah I think you're alright
But that won't keep me warm in the middle of the night
That don't impress me much

You're one of those guys who likes to shine his machine
You make me take off my shoes
Before you let me get in
I can't believe you kiss your car good night
C'mon baby tell me - you must be jokin' right!

(Bridge)

Okay, so you've got a car
That don't impress me much
So you got the moves but have you got the touch
Don't get me wrong, yeah I think you're alright
But that won't keep me warm in the middle of the night


That don't impress me much
You think you're cool but have you got the touch
Don't get me wrong, yeah I think you're alright
But that won't keep me warm on the long, cold, lonely night

That don't impress me much

Okay, so what do you think you're Elvis or something.....
Whatever.....
That don't impress me

----------


## i_pakapshem

ajo kenga me siper me zhgerryen zorret kur e digjoj  :pa dhembe:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

*If You Wanna Touch Her, Ask!*
Written by Twain/Lange

Let me let you in on a secret
How to treat a woman right
If you're lookin' for a place in her heart
It ain't gonna happen overnight

First you gotta learn to listen
To understand her deepest thoughts
She needs to know you can be friends
Before she'll give you all she's got

BRIDGE
If you start from the heart
You'll see love is gonna play its part

CHORUS
If you wanna get to know her
Really get inside her mind
If you wanna move in closer

Take it slow, yeah, take your time
You must start from the heart and then
If you wanna touch her
Really wanna touch her
If you wanna touch her, ask!

A little physical attraction
Romantic, old fashioned charm
And a lot of love and tenderness
Is gonna get you in her arms

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> ajo kenga me siper me zhgerryen zorret kur e digjoj



ta dedikoj ty loool

----------


## i_pakapshem

aman ca e impresionon shaniajen??? mos te them ndonje gje qe te me perjashtojne per nja dy dite moderatoret   :shkelje syri:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## FierAkja143

ato 3 kenget e para i dua shume!!!  sidomos video clipi i "that dont impress me much" me pelqente shume qe kur isha e vogel (nefakt i pelqente babit tim shume dhe mu fut dhe mua ne qef  :buzeqeshje:  ).

Me pelqene shume Shania si kengetare dhe eshte dhe shume simpatike.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

alda me vjen mire qe te pelqejne edhe ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Shania eshte kengetare e mire dhe e bukur.
Interesant eshte fakti se si e ka filluar karieren,kush lexon tabloide mendoj se ka lexuar per faktin se si Shania ka arritur te behet kengetare.


Stormi

----------


## PINK

*"From This Moment On"* ---- Shania Twain 

(I do swear that I'll aways be there. 
I'd give anything and everything and I will always care.
Through weakness and strength, happiness and sorrow, 
for better or worse, I will love you with
every beat of my heart.) 
From this moment life has begun
From this moment you are the one
Right beside you is where I belong
From this moment on 

From this moment I have been blessed
I live only for your happiness
And for your love I'd give my last breath
From this moment on 

I give my hand to you with all my heart
Can't wait to live my life with you, can't wait to start
You and I will never be apart
My dreams came true because of you 

From this moment as long as I live
I will love you, I promise you this
There is nothing I wouldn't give 
From this moment on 

You're the reason I believe in love
And you're the answer to my prayers from up above
All we need is just the two of us
My dreams came true because of you 

From this moment as long as I live
I will love you, I promise you this
From this moment
I* will love you as long as I live
From this moment on*

----------


## PINK

"You're Still The One"


kjo eshte my fav one 
te pershendes Rexhina  :buzeqeshje: 



(When I first saw you, I saw love. 
And the first time you touched me, I felt love. 
And after
all this time, you're still the one I love.) 
Looks like we made it
Look how far we've come my baby
We mighta took the long way
We knew we'd get there someday 

They said, "I bet they'll never make it"
But just look at us holding on
We're still together still going strong 

(You're still the one)
You're still the one I run to
The one that I belong to
You're still the one I want for life
(You're still the one)
You're still the one that I love
The only one I dream of
You're still the one I kiss good night 

Ain't nothin' better
We beat the odds together
I'm glad we didn't listen
Look at what we would be missin' 

They said, "I bet they'll never make it"
But just look at us holding on
We're still together still going strong 

(You're still the one)
You're still the one I run to
The one that I belong to
You're still the one I want for life
(You're still the one)
You're still the one that I love
The only one I dream of
You're still the one I kiss good night 

(You're still the one)
You're still the one I run to
The one that I belong to
You're still the one I want for life
(You're still the one)
You're still the one that I love
The only one I dream of
You're still the one I kiss good night

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

sa do postoja "you're still the one" me pelqen vertet kjo kenge :shkelje syri: 

*"She's Not Just A Pretty Face"*----Aragorn do you know that there is a song about this, did u got it from this song?  :ngerdheshje: 

(Oh na, na, na)

She hosts a T.V. show--she rides the rodeo
She plays the bass in a band
She's an astronaut--
a valet at the parking lot
A farmer working the land
She is a champion--she gets the gold
She's a ballerina--the star of the show

[Chorus:]
She's--not--just a pretty face
She's--got--everything it takes
She has a fashion line--
a journalist for "Time"
Coaches a football team
She's a geologist--a romance novelist
She is a mother of three
She is a soldier--she is a wife
She is a surgeon--she'll save your life

[Chorus:]
She's--not--just a pretty face
She's--got--everything it takes
She's--mother--of the human race
She's--not--just a pretty face

Oh, oh, yeah
Oh na, na, na, na.....
She is your waitress--she is your judge--
she is your teacher
She is every woman in the world

Oh, la, la, la
She flies an airplane--
she dirve a subway train
At night she pumps gasoline
She's on the council--she's on the board
She's a politician--she praises the Lord

[Repeat Second Chorus]

No, she's (she's) not (not)--
just a pretty face
She's (she's) got (got)--everything it takes
She's--not--just a pretty face
She's got everything it takes
She's not just a pretty face

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Shenaja Tuein  :ngerdheshje:  eshte nje nga kengetaret me te mira Kanadaze pas Celine Dion dhe Brian Addams  :buzeqeshje: 

Personalisht me pelqen shume kenga "I'm gonna get you good"  si dhe kjo e kenga e re qe ka nxjerrur tani  "I'm having a party"  ...
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

Kenga ime e preferuar eshte: 

"Any man of mine"

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Kenga ime e preferuar eshte: 
> 
> "Any man of mine"


*Any Man Of Mine*  
This is what a woman wants...
Any man of mine better be proud of me
Even when I'm ugly he still better love me
And I can be late for a date that's fine
But he better be on time
Any man of mine'll say it fits just right
When last year's dress is just a little too tight
And anything I do or say better be okay
When I have a bad hair day
And if I change my mind
A million times
I wanna hear him say
Yeah, yeah, yeah yeah, yeah I like that way

Chorus:
Any man of mine better walk the line
Better show me a teasin' squeezin' pleasin' kinda time
I need a man who knows, how the story goes
He's gotta be a heartbeatin' fine treatin'
Breathtakin' earthquakin' kind
Any man of mine
Well any man of mine better disagree
When I say another woman's lookin' better than me
And when I cook him dinner and I burn it black
He better say, mmm, I like it like that yeah
And if I change my mind
A million times
I wanna hear him say
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, I like it that way

(Repeat Chorus)

Let me hear you say yeah, yeah, yeah yeah, yeah I like it that way

(Repeat Chorus)

You gotta shimmy shake
Make the earth quake
Kick, turn, stomp, stomp, then you jump
Heel to toe, Do Si Do
'Til your feet And your backache
Keep it movin' `till you just can't take anymore
Come on everybody on the floor
A-one two, a three four
Hup two, hup
If you wanna be a man of mine, that's right
This is what a woman wants...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

kjo keng me pelqen gjithashtu  :shkelje syri: 

*Dance With The One That Brought You*  
Well he shines like a penny in a little kids hand
When he's out on a Saturday night 
He's a real go-getter and the best two-stepper you'll see 
But when I'm sittin' alone at a table for two 
'Cause he's already out on the floor 
I think about somethin' that my mama used to say to me 

Chorus: 
You got to dance with the one that brought you 
Stay with the one that wants you 
The one who's gonna love you when all of the others go home 
Don't let the green grass fool you 
Don't let the moon get to you 
Dance with the one that brought you and you can't go wrong 
He's got his old best buddies and his new best friends 
And the girls all give him the eye 
He's a good time Charlie and the life of the party tonight 
But when I think about another well I don't think twice 
'Cause there'll never be another like him 
I know he really loves me and I think maybe mama was right 

(Repeat Chorus) 

You got to dance with the one that brought you 
and you can't go wrong

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

*What Made You Say That*  
Maybe tonight I'm gonna tell him how I feel
Maybe I'll leave well enough alone 
Maybe, just maybe, he'll want to be my baby 
What if he's got plans of his own 

I'm waiting for the perfect moment 
Looking for the perfect phrase 
The one I finally choose is simply 
"I Love You" 
As the words came out I heard a voice 
inside me say 

Chorus: 
What made you say that 
Was it the moonlight, was it the starlight 
in your eyes 
What made you say that 
Have you been listening to your heart 
It's too late now, you don't want to 
(I won't let you) take it back 
'Cause I know love's what made you say that 

I look up to see his reaction 
And a smile slowly spread across his face 
He said, "What took you so long 
That's what I've been waiting on 
I thought you'd take forever and a day" 

(Repeat Chorus Twice)
Was it the moonlight, was it the starlight 
in your eyes 
What made you say that 
Have you been listening to your heart 
What made you say that...

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

*Shkruani ne shqip*

----------


## ElMajico

That Don't Impress Me Much===My favorite of Tania...meqe thote booty shqip...:P

----------

